# Do Booster Seats Expire?



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

My aunt wants to give us a Graco TurboBooster seat that she had been using when her granddaughter visited. The seat has a manufactured date but no expiration date. (I'm not remembering the date off-hand). DS is only 16 months and we have a britax Boulevard, so it will be quite a few years until he's ready for a booster seat. By that time, I think the booster seat will be at least 6 years old. Can we use this seat or will it be expired?


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Graco is 6 yrs after manufacture date.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Not to hijack your thread but what if its just the base? My 9 1/2 yr olds will expire in another month, wondering if I need to replace? She passes the 5 step test except the shoulder belt would hit her neck so she needs to use one still.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes, backless boosters do expire.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The Graco seats will expire in December of the sixth year after date of manufacture. If your child is only 16 months old and the seat is 'used' the booster will almost undoubtedly be expired by the time your child is ready for it.

Backless boosters also expire. Those arms do a great deal of work in a high speed impact and you don't want them to be have chipped parts, be worn down or have weak spots, which is common with older seats.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks looks like she gets to pick out a new booster when we go to town.


----------

